# ICON Tour of the Moon at Grand Junction



## cwilk44024 (Mar 30, 2006)

Has anyone done this ride? Can you tell me about the ride? How are the switchbacks?


----------



## CO Roadie (Oct 26, 2012)

I did the 62 mile route last year, and am planning to do it this year as well. The route this year is reversed from last year, with the climb into the Monument towards the end of the ride. According to a ranger I talked with in May at the Monument they're trying to spread out the riders so there's not a large concentration of them in there at one time. The climb up the north side is, IMO, steeper than from the southeast (last year). I'm guessing you're asking about the switchbacks while descending. It all depends on your confidence and skill while descending. I wouldn't worry about them; take 'em slow if you feel the need, or let it rip but be aware of the drop offs.


----------



## cwilk44024 (Mar 30, 2006)

I live near Albuquerque climbing and fast descents are common here. But no switchbacks when climbing, just long steady climbs. It sounds like they will be ok for me to climb. I live at 7000 feet so that is no problem either. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CO Roadie (Oct 26, 2012)

You're welcome. The grade on the switchbacks doesn't kick up much at all.


----------

